

Can Someone Please Send This to Keith Ferrazzi? - TAGMentor
http://blog.theascendancegroup.org/post/can-someone-please-send-this-to-keith-ferrazzi/

======
ErrantX
And this post just compounded the issue.

If you sound like a small fish jut give up :)

